# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  Abudefduf luridus

## Filipe Pacheco

_Abudefduf luridus_

No habitat natural:

Adulto:


Juvenil com cauda vermelha:


Uma das espécies mais vulgares do infralitoral rochoso nestas ilhas atlânticas. Juvenis são encontrados em poças rochosas. É uma espécie muito agressiva e territorial, devendo-se ter cuidado na escolha dos companheiros para esta espécie, é reefsafe e normalmente não perturba os invertebrados.
Juvenis por vezes apresentam a cauda vermelha ou branca.

Comprimento: 15 cm

Distribuição: Açores, Madeira, Canárias e Cabo Verde.

----------

